# Mesh/moss floor supplies



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

I am looking to create a java/christmas moss floor for my aquarium using mesh. Can anyone kindly direct me to a site which sells cheap mesh which can be used in the aquarium safely? I live in the UK and have been looking on eBay at plastic coated wire mesh sold specifically for aquariums, and there seems to be a massive profit made on it just because it is sold as "aquarium mesh". I'm sure there must be something I can use which is sold for general DIY purposes and therefore doesn't cost the earth!

Also, if anyone knows where I can buy reasonably priced moss, I would be very grateful! 

Or if you have any other (simple!) suggestions for creating a nice natural moss floor, that would be great!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Go to the craft store and look in the knitting section or some where close they should sell plastic mesh sheets for some sort of specialty knitting.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you, how do I know which plastics are safe to use in the tank?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

As long as plastic is kept from really hot conditions and its not used for something they might want to apply other chemicals to most should be completely safe for your fish. But once the plastic begins to degrade (should take years) I would remove it from the tank.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

the normal mesh they use for those string art things are ok to use. Another option is to use the screens you can find at hardware stores, those you would be able to find the material contents for if your worried about plastic being safe for the aquarium.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Great, thank you all!


----------



## chronicles (Jul 18, 2012)

The best mesh to use is probably stainless steel wire cloth/wire mesh - some people are scared to use metal products because they are scared that they may be toxic and pollute the water, but unless you used galvanized, you are 100% safe: 

Custom Wire Cloth - Belleville Wire Cloth Co - Cedar Grove, NJ

Stainless steel not only has no side effects on the fish or the water, but is also going to be the most durable product that you can find. Is you use plastic, it will have to be replaced rather quickly, but metal stainless steel will be around forever.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Gotta love people trying to sell their products, stainless isn't advised and plastics will last thousands of years compared to a few hundred that stainless lasts


----------



## Tigris (May 10, 2012)

I bought 4 yds of nylon mesh for less than $10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

